

How to make the perfect cup of coffee - mmaunder
http://markmaunder.com/2007/how-to-make-the-perfect-cup-of-coffee/

======
far33d
Ok. I hate to reply to this way off topic post, but I'm a coffee geek, so I
need to.

Peets is crap. It's fresh, but it's way over-roasted - nearly burned. And 10
days in the store (especially because they store them in open air) is still
way too long.

Find a local roaster. One that roasts light, to what they call a "city" roast.
Buy beans every few days, tops once a week. It will change the way you view
coffee.

Or, better yet, do what I do, and roast at home www.sweetmarias.com (not my
site, just where I buy beans) And for god sakes don't put cream in it.

------
staunch
For most people the big improvement is from just two things are 1. Use a
French press. 2. Grind your own fresh beans. That puts you ahead of 99%+ of
the coffee most people drink everyday.

~~~
jamesbritt
I don't do the daily grind; I don't even by beans.

But I do use a french press, and it really does make a big difference.

------
dfens
It's a bit pricey but I recommend a Presso: <http://www.presso.co.uk>

------
joshwa
<http://www.lacolombe.com>

